# Ricardo Rodriguez - Translated Introductions



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

*Introductions*









*8-20-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you here,
A man Of great Royalty
A man with a superior Intelligence
making his debut here in Smackdown
He is, Albertoooo Del Rrrrrrrio!

Your Winner!
Albertoooo del RRrrrrrio!


*8-27-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Making his entrance to this Ring
He is a Latino with the hearth of a Lion
He is Undefeated and he is Mexico's Pride
He is, Albertooooo Del Rrrrrrrrio!


Ladies and Gentlemen
Your Winner and Still Undefeated.
Albertooo del Rrrrrrrio!


*8-31-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is a True son of Mexico
He is Albertooo del Rrrrrrrio!



*9-3-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man
He is Mexico's Pride!
He is Albertooo Del Rrrrrrio!!!!


*9-10-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is the man who got rid of that little puppy Chihaua of Rey Mysterio
He is a Millionaire, Powerful! and Very Handsome
He is Albertooo Del Rrrrrrio!!!!

Ladies and Gentlemen
Your Winner and Still Undefeated.
He is Albertooo del Rrrrrrrio!


*9-17-10*

*Ricardo to Christian*

Hey, hey hey hey,
Excuse me,
Excuse me please,
but....
There is only one person who can introduce this Man, 
and that person is not you....It is me.

Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is The Man Responsible for every member of the WWE Universe,
He is a Man who unlike yourself...He will never.. be poor
He is Mexico's pride
He is, Albertoooo Del Rrrrrrrio!


*9-24-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man
He is a Man who is just as handsome as he is dangerous (very)
He is a man whose splendorous car is worth more than your house.
He is the great! 
The only! 
Alberto del RRRRRrrio!


*10-01-10*
Ladies and gentlemen, 
I hope you all know what a great honor it is to be in the pressence of that great man.
Here today! on this night! 
He will make his great apperance on the first episode of the new season of smackdown!
He is the Only! 
The great!
Alberto del RRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*10-03-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
He is a man that with only his business interests he will earn more Money than all of you.
He is Mexico's Pride!!!
He is Albertooo del RRRRRRRRRRrrrrriooooOOO!

*10-08-10
*
Ladies and gentlemen!,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
He is the man that will disfigurate and destroy that punny rat of Tijuna
He is the man that will Finally silence that whining chihahua (Rey Mysterio)
He is the Great!
The ONLY!
Alberto del RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrRrriiioooO!!


*10-15-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
HE is the man...No...he is the "ONLY" man who can lead and carry the smackdown team to Victory at Braggin Rights
He is the Great!
The Only!
The essence of Excellence
Alberto del RRRRRRRRRRRRrriiio!!


*10-22-10*
Ladies and Gentlemen!,
I give you the man who will carry the Smackdown team to victory at bragging rights!
He is a man unlike any you've ever seen here in Canada
He is Mexico's pride and the essence of excellence,
He is Alberto del RRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiioO!!

Ladies and Gentlemen!
Your WINNER!
And the True Captain of the Smackdown Team!!!!
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRRrrrrrrriiiioOOO!!!!!! 

*10-24-10*

Ladies and Gentlemen it is my great honor to introduce to you
He is the essence of excellence 
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrriiiiOooOO!!!

*10-29-10*

Ladies and Gentlemen show some respect to that man who represents Honor,
who represents Class
And who represents the Future of the WWE
He is the essence of excellence 
Your Future World Heavyweight champion!
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrriiiiOooOO!!!

*11-05-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
He is a man of great intelligence
And he never lets a great opportunity go to waste
Unlike that peasant (points to edge)
He is the essense of Excellence
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*11-12-10*


Ladies and gentlemen,
making his entrance to the ring
He is a latino with the hearth of a lion
The pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiOOoO!



*11-15-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
He is a man of high quality
A man who is the essense of Excellence
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*11-19-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
And help me Introduce that Great Man!
He is a man of high quality of great strenght
The pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

Ladies and gentlemen,
Get on your feet!
He is the man that will destroy the little chihuahua of Rey Mysterio
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*11-26-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is a man of great nobility with a superior intelligence
He is a god amongst men
He is the essense of Excellence
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!


*11-29-10*

Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is the only and true king of the WWE
He is the essense of Excellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

Ladies and gentlemen!
Your winner and one step closer of being King of the Ring!!!
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!


Ladies and gentlemen,
You have no idea what a great honor it is to be in front of this man twice in one night
he is a man of great quality, of great honor!
Unlike you peasants here in Philadelphia
He is the essense of Excellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*12-07-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is the man that will carry to victory that Rookie
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

Now if you useless people shut up
let me introduce to you,
Conor O' Brrrryaaaan!

*
12-10-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
He is the man that will destroy the little chihuahua of Rey Mysterio
He is the essense of Excellence
The pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*12-14-10*
Ladies and gentlemen
Get on your feet, admire, and respect that man
He is the man that will destroy that longhaired peasant with great ease
He is Albertooo del RRRRRRRRRRrrrrriooooOOO!

ladies and gentlemen!
Your winner! Of course....
Albertooo del RRRRRRRRRRrrrrriooooOOO!


*
12-17-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
The big moment has come, 
when you people are able to be in the presence of that great man
He is a handsome man and very powerful,
Unlike you people who are fat,ugly and poor.
He is the essense of Excellence and the pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!


*
12-19-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
The big moment has come,
When you ungrateful people will be able to be in the presence of that God who walks amongst men
He is a man who has a great passion for wrestling, with great history
He comes from nobility and possess a great intellect... Unlike you idiots
He is the essense of Excellence and the pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*
12-21-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
The moment has come,
In which you hypocrites will boo this man...
then in a couple of minutes you will all line up to beg for his autograph
Just like you remember the Alamo you will remember this night
Specially that man.
He is the essense of Excellence and the pride of Mexico
He is Alberto del RRRRRRRrrrriiiiiioOOOOoO!

*12-31-10*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Even tho you don't deserve it... here's your Christmas present!
And the best way to enter the new year!!!!!
He is the essence of exellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is AlbertoooOoo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-3-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
This is the best way to enter the new year!
I present to you a true Mexican...Unlike you peeasants of Phoenix
He is the essence of excellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is AlbertooOOooooooOOOOOoo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-7-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
Here on this night...without a time limit
They will wrestle in a two out of three falls match
First I present to you the essence of exelence
a true Mexican..Unlike you unfortunate people
He is the essence of exellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is AlbertooOOooooooOOOOOoo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-10-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
I am proud to introduce to you.. here on this dark and Snowy night
I present to you your ray of light
He is a man of great nobility...a very noble man unlike you cold hearted people
He is the essence of excellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is AlbertooOOooooooOOOOOoo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-14-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
In a city like Birmingham Alamaba
Full of fatties, Ugly people and hypocrites
He has finally arrived!
A man of class, lordship... A man of beauty like youve never seen before.
He is the essence of excellence and the pride of Mexico!
He is Albertoooo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-21-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to introduce to you, 
The man who illuminates the night with his smile!
He is Albertoooo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

Ladies and gentlemen,
Your Winner,
In your face!!!!!!
He is Albertoooo del RrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiooooooOOoOO!!!!!

*1-24-11*
Ladies and gentlemen,
It is my great honor to present to you,
A man who represents the Mexican people
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride
He is Alberto del RrrrrrrrrrriiiOooooooO


*1-30-11*

Ladies and Gentlemen!
It is my great honor to introduce to you
He is the man that will take the victory in this match (Royal Rumble)
He is the essence of excellence!
A true leyend!
He is! 
AlbertooooOOOoooo del RRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrRiiiiiIIIIOOOO0Oo!!!!


Ladies and Gentlemen!
LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!
Your winner and on his road to Wrestlemania!
He is! 
AlbertoooO del RRRRRRRIO!!!! (almost faints)


Del Rio Is your winner!!!
Alberto Del Rio!
DEL RIO!(spams this x6)
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!
SAY IT!!!!!!, 
Know the name of the man who is going to Wrestlemania!!!!
Alberto del Rio!
Get on your feet! 
Admire!
Respect the leyend! 
The great God that is Alberto del Rio!!!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO0000000000000000000000000!!!!

*1-28-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Stand up and appreciate a great legend
He is a man with class, A man of honor!
Unlike you wretched people of Cincinnati...
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride
He is Alberto! del RRrrrrrrrrrRRiiiOoooOOOOOOOOO!


*1-31-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen and peasants of Florence, Rhode Island ! >
Get on your feet and help me introde the Tapatio Mariachi of Alvaro Paulino!
(Mariachi band comes in and plays ADD theme song)
Ladies and Gentlemen!!!!!
Your Royal Rumble 2011 winner!!!!!!!!!!!!
He is the essence of excellence!
Albertoooooooooooooooo of RRRrrrrrrrrrriiooooO!!!!!

*2-04-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen!
Ladies and Gentlemen!!!!
Rise up and help to present to you
The man who will go to WrestleMania
The winner of the 2011 Royal Rumble
The essence of excellence!
He is Albertoooooo del RiiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!

*2-07-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
I present to you here...even though you don't deserve it...
The man who won the Royal Rumble 2011!!!!!
The man who will go to Wrestlemania and win the championship!!!
He is the essence of excellence!
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOooOOoOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*2-11-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you,
He is the winner of 2011's Royal Rumble
A true champion!!!
Unlike the Green Bay Packers.
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrIIIIIiiiiiiiOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

Ladies and Gentlemen
Your winner and the future WWE Champion
Albertoooooo of RrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


*2-14-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Get on your feet and help me present to you
A man Of class 
A man of great wisdom!
Unlike you dirty materialistic people.
Here I give to you The essence of ecellence and Mexico's pride
He is Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo del Rrrrrrrrrriiio!

*2-20-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Finally here in this city at last!!!! 
A man who has more talent in one Finger than the Oakland Raider Losers.
He is the essence of excellence and the Man who is going to main even Wrestlemania
He is Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo del Rrrrrrrrrriiio!

*2-21-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Here at last!!!! 
A man of class has come to the city of Fresno 
Something you have never seen.
Just like he destroyed Rey Mysterio he destroyed Kofi Kingston last night at the Elimination Chamber
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertooooooo del RrrrrrRRRrrrriiio!


*3-04-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you,
He is the man who will go to Wrestlemania and win the world heavyweight title!
He is the essence of excellence.
And the pride of Mexico!!!!!
He is Albertoooooo del RiiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

*3-07-11*

Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you,
A man who represents the Latino people
A man who is more Mexican than all of you who live in Mexico
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


*3-11-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you
Broooooodus CluuuuaaaaaaaayYY!

Peons of Houston and poor people around the world!!!!!
FInally HERE IN YOUR presence!!!!
A man of class, A man of great wisdom!!!
A man who finally has all the respect of the entire WWE
He is a man who will go to Wrestlemania,
The essence of excellence!
He is Albertoooooo del RiiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

*3-04-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you,
He is the man who will go to Wrestlemania and win the world heavyweight title!
He is the essence of excellence.
And the pride of Mexico!!!!!
He is Albertoooooo del RiiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

*3-07-11*

Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you,
A man who represents the Latino people
A man who is more Mexican than all of you who live in Mexico
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


*3-11-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
It is my great honor to present to you
Broooooodus CluuuuaaaaaaaayYY!

Peons of Houston and poor people around the world!!!!!
FInally HERE IN YOUR presence!!!!
A man of class, A man of great wisdom!!!
A man who finally has all the respect of the entire WWE
He is a man who will go to Wrestlemania,
The essence of excellence!
He is Albertoooooo del RiiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

*3-15-11*
Ladies and gentlemen
Finally in the city of St. louisa man of great pacion, of great quality has arrived
A man with limitless power and wealth
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*3-15-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Here in Kansas City
A man of class has arrived
He is the essence of excellence and the man who will go to wrestlemania!
He is Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*3-25-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen and scum of Columbus Ohio
In a world of chihauas I present to you a Doberman
He is the man who will go to wrestlemani and win the World Heaviweight championship.
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*3-28-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen and ingrates of Chicago
Here on my side I have Brodus Clay
It is my honor to introduce to you
The man who won the Royal Rumble 2011
And the man who will go to wrestlemania to take away Edge's championship
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


*4-03-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
People of Atlanta And people from all over the world
It is my great honor to introduce to you
The winner of the Royal Runble 2011
Making his debut here in Wrestlemania
I introduce to you the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is your future world heaviweight champion
Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*4-04-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen and ungrateful people from atlanta
It is my great honor to introduce to you
A man whose destiny of being a champion was stolen from yesterday at wrestlemania
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*4-08-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Inpudent people from all over the world
Here I introduce to you the man whose destiny was stolen from at wrestlemania
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*4-15-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
I introduce to you the number one contender and the future world heavyweight champion 
The winner of the 2011 royal rumble
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

*4-22-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen 
It is my great honor to introduce to you
He is the man who here in this night will celebrate Edge's retirement
He is the man whose smile iluminates the night
Unlike you people... people from london with dirty and crooked teeth!
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is AlbertoooooOOOoooooooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiioooooOOOOO !!!!!

Ladies and Gentlemen 
Here in this night I introduce to you the man who will be the new champeon
The man who will climb the ladder and get the belt.
And celebrate his destiny!
He is the essence of excellence and Mexico's pride.
He is AlbertoooooOOOoooooooooo del RrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOOO !!!!!

but you already know that 

Alderto Del Rio got drafted to Raw 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/555403-ricardo-rodriguez-translated-introductions-raw.html​


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

So a lot of free time huh amigo?



Nah, jk buen trabajo.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Not really free, 
You are supposed to pay me for by efforts by acknowledging my work and praising me for the flawless execution.
Which you did so good job.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Saben que Ricardo Rodriguez es tambien un luchador.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah hes a trainer too,
I want to see him take out some Jobbers or "peasants" for AdR\
Adr just chills in the Throne or whatever.
Drinks his Tequila.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> Yeah hes a trainer too,
> I want to see him take out some Jobbers or "peasants" for AdR\
> Adr just chills in the Throne or whatever.
> Drinks his Tequila.


I think he will eventually tag with him but just for one match. Oh and Del Rio will most likely chill in his Bentley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My dumb ass doesn't speak Spanish, so I was actually hoping somebody would do this. Keep up the good work, Ricardo Rodriguez rules.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> Not really free,
> You are supposed to pay me for by efforts by acknowledging my work and praising me for the flawless execution.
> Which you did so good job.


you know where it says newbie below your name,you should change it to ricardo rodriguez translator.by the way do you or anyone know how ì can removee newbie from below my name and change it to something else?


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

The Ruler said:


> you know where it says newbie below your name,you should change it to ricardo rodriguez translator.by the way do you or anyone know how ì can removee newbie from below my name and change it to something else?


hmm,
No I don't think so,
I would change it to something cooler.
And I just joined today so no I don't how.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> hmm,
> No I don't think so,
> I would change it to something cooler.
> And I just joined today so no I don't how.


okay...keep up the good work, I hope you'll keep translating what he says.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know he mentioned Rey Mysterio once, thats all I could pick up


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

If you want your Newbie status to change, you gotta keep posting in here. When you post a lot, it changes to better things (well, except to 5 minutes at Impact).


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

oh IC,

But This announcer is pretty good,
He gets more heat than Drew McIntyre
On this edition of Smackdown he sounded a bit sick,
Hopefully he recovers and delivers more fantastic introductions.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Good job mate. Wish I could speak spanish


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> oh IC,
> 
> But This announcer is pretty good,
> He gets more heat than Drew McIntyre
> ...


Yeah, it's funny because he does the intros just like they do them in AAA. It's a nice add to his character, kinda like Douglas with Gertner in ECW.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

can someone translate what ADR said on commentary?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot for this buddy keep them coming!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheEliteOne said:


> oh IC,
> 
> But This announcer is pretty good,
> He gets more heat than Drew McIntyre
> ...


Everybody on SmackDown! gets more heat than Drew Mcintyre, so that's not really that hard, but yeah, the crowd hates him, in a good way. His announcing his very enjoyable even if you don't speak Spanish and he adds greatly to Del Rio's entrance.


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

I wish the other announcers would take some cues from him. I don't understand what he says, but it sure draws my attention better than anyone else.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice assist By Ricardo Rodriguez today,

Updated for 9/24


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

You sir, are full of win.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

"his splendourus car is worth more than your house!" :lmao

^ the only thing that would make him get more heat is if the audiance knew what he was saying with subtitles on the tron.

notice alberto got ZERO heat this week =/


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Satan couldn't get heat from that lame ass crowd:no::no: Alberto has a great entrance and his music is cool.*


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Muy bien hecho tío

No entendí todo lo que dijo debido al ruido de la multitud

dice 'el es' o 'eres'?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool, my Spanish is good enough to see that I still have it.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> "his splendourus car is worth more than your house!" :lmao
> 
> ^ the only thing that would make him get more heat is if the audiance knew what he was saying with subtitles on the tron.
> 
> notice alberto got ZERO heat this week =/


That Crowd was dead....ADR did a great job this past Smackdown.
ANd we got to see the first ever assist by Ricardo Rodriguez...
Im calling it "Christian VS Ricardo Rodriguez"

ADR "I don't waste my precious time wrestling worthless peasants...Ricardo do it for me"



biscotti said:


> Muy bien hecho tío
> 
> No entendí todo lo que dijo debido al ruido de la multitud
> 
> dice 'el es' o 'eres'?


He says "El es" (He is)

"Eres" would mean (you are)


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ricardo Rodriguez vs Tomy Chimel WM 27!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

In the words of Alberto Del Rio you deserve a besito en el cachetito.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for these. I got some of what he was saying, but I only know a small amount of Spanish.


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricardo will become the new Daivari.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Much appreciation.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Alberto del Rio's entrance is just not the same without RR

And RR helped put Christian on the shelf


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*More! More! Mas! Mas!*



TheEliteOne said:


> Decided to translate this,
> Good stuff
> 
> *Introductions*
> ...


Bump for update request. 

I love this stuff, Elite!! 

Rep this man.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Excelente trabajo!! ADR Rules and I've always thought Ricardo is one of the reasons... Hope RR continues helping ADR y que sigas ayudando a que los demas entiendan lo que el dice tambien


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

10/8/10 

"Ladies and gentlemen, stand up and help me introduce this great man
he is the man who will destroy this small chihuahua, he is the man who will finally shut up this crying chihuahua, Rey Mysterio, he is the great, the only"
ALBERTO DELLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRIIIIO!



10/15/10

"Ladies and gentlemen, stand up and help me introduce this great man, he is the man- no, he is the ONLY man that can help the Smackdown team to victory at Bragging Rights he is the great, he is the only, the essence of excellence, he is
ALBERTO DEL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIO!"

Having Ricardo Rodriguez as ADR's personal ring announcer is seriously one of the greatest additions ever.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not even kidding when I say I prefer Alberto's announcer to him. cool translations.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely good to see an announcer showcase some bias and really put over superstars. I know general announcers CAN'T do it, but I must admit Del Rio's knew personal announcer and the fact he comes out in exotic cars each and every week really help Del Rio become an instant standout on SmackDown.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Updated OP for justice

And RD is apparently a superstar now,
http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/ricardorodriguez/


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I speak Spanish, and I think I heard him say some shit that is not PG during those introductions. Can't remember what though, it might of being "cabron" or something. Am not complaining about that. But yeah he is hilarious and does a good job though.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

I like this guy. On another point I cant stand the current american r.a. I hate the way he pronounces stuff like: Jeeooooon cena. BRINK BACK DA FINK!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Bump. Seems like a few of you are/were intrested:

10/22/10
:
Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the man who will take the Smackdown team to victory at Bragging Rights
He is a man in which you have never seen here in Canada, he is the pride of Mexico and the essence of excellence 
He is, ALBERTO DEL RRRRRRIIIIIOO!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Now if he would only be like Daivari and Khali and start using some really derogatory comments. THAT would be great.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The essence of excellence sounds just so fine ..


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Brilliant thread, hope you keep it up.
RR's introductions are brilliant. They kinda make me want to speak spanish 


I'm just wondering how long it'll be before WWE turns RR into ADR's brother


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anybody else hate Ricardo Rodriquez's face?

I want to punch his stupid little face everytime I see him.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Does anybody else hate Ricardo Rodriquez's face?
> 
> I want to punch his stupid little face everytime I see him.


That's part of the point, they pulled out all the stops to get heat for him and it worked pretty well. Rodriguez is pretty much the type specimen for the 'infuriating sidekick'.

Also just goes to show how well the Million Dollar Man gimmick can be worked *cough*TedDibiaseJr*cough*.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice man, keep the translations up. I'm a huge fan of ADR, so reading these translations is always nice.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

MovedManc said:


> I'm just wondering how long it'll be before WWE turns RR into ADR's brother


lol that would be so stupid. but knowing wwe....


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump
they are getting better as of late.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

This thread is good stuff.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol. I loved the Alamo bit.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This topic is awesome .


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Del Rio needs to start using "the essence of excellence" as his moniker. It's just soooo good.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I've just gotta say this is one of the most legendary threads of the year.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tremendous work OP.*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does Ricardo looks like Cody Rhodes when he doesn't look dashing?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lmao these are great thx for the hard work.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice one, OP.

Ricardo owns.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

good work man i heard he does wrestle to


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

> Ladies and gentlemen,
> It is my great honor to introduce to you,
> He is The Man Responsible for every member of the WWE Universe,
> *He is a Man who unlike yourself...He will never.. be poor*
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TheEliteOne said:


> *
> 12-19-10*
> Ladies and gentlemen,
> The big moment has come,
> ...



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL brilliant


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Ricardo rodriguez es puto


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks Michael Cole isn't the only one popping a boner for a superstar on a weekly basis.

Ricardo Rodriguez's future entrance theme. Translate to English for lyrics.

_Me Inserting derecho en mis pantalones
Cada vez que estás a mi lado
Y cuando nos estamos holdin manos
Su diviertiendo como sexo conmigo
Dices que soy prematuro
Sólo le pido éxtasis
Llevo una goma en todo momento
Su una necesidad
Cuz I Inserting en mis pantalones
(Me Inserting en mis pantalones, me Inserting en mis pantalones, sí, IÃ'Â Inserting en mis pantalones, sí, IÃ'Â Inserting en mis pantalones)
Sí me Inserting en mis pantalones
(Me Inserting en mis pantalones, me Inserting en mis pantalones)_


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumpage


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Sup, Ricardo?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> Looks Michael Cole isn't the only one popping a boner for a superstar on a weekly basis.
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez's future entrance theme. Translate to English for lyrics.
> 
> ...


What song is that from?


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

MovedManc said:


> I'm just wondering how long it'll be before WWE turns RR into ADR's brother


ADR's real name is Alberto Rodriguez, I think there's a good chance


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thread of the (last) year contender


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

Flik said:


> ADR's real name is Alberto Rodriguez, I think there's a good chance


Yeah cause there aint many Rodriguez's in Mexico......


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Looks Michael Cole isn't the only one popping a boner for a superstar on a weekly basis.
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez's future entrance theme. Translate to English for lyrics.
> 
> ...


Inserting me right in my pants
Every time you're by my side
And when we're holdin hands
Your having fun and sex with me
Premature to say that I am
All I ask of ecstasy
Wear a rubber band at all times
Its a necessity
Cuz I Inserting in my pants
(Me Inserting in my pants, I Inserting in my pants, yes, IÃ'Â Inserting in my pants, yes, IÃ'Â Inserting in my pants)
Yes I Inserting in my pants
(Me Inserting in my pants, I Inserting in my pants)

????????????


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Brettles said:


> Yeah cause there aint many Rodriguez's in Mexico......


I don't think it matters to WWE's most brilliant side of the booking team lol


----------



## FabMoolah (Jan 16, 2011)

Ricardo is my favorite WWE superstar. Along with Alberrrrrtttooooo Del RRRRRRRRRiiiiiooooo, they make a great twosome. 
(BTW, could someone please shut Michael Cole up ?)


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

On NXT Ricardo Rodriguez wrestled with ADR's NXT Rookie and he Introduced himself.

"Ladies And Gentlemen
It is my great honor to introduce to you
In his first wrestling match in the WWE 
I am Ricardooooooo RrrrrrrrrroDriguezzzzzz"

"Ladies And Gentlemen,
Your Loser..
A man who couldn't even beat me...
He is Conor O' Brrrrrriiaannnnnn!!!!!"



Reminded me of Mr.Kennedy but better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL he wrestles too, I gotta look this up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for translating all that for us.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL he wrestles too, I gotta look this up.


Yes he does,
He is a high flier
Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yN_m_AyV40
He puts on a mask and learns hot to wrestle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLPlsEqVXr8 
That could be a cool gimmick imo


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Inserting me right in my pants
> Every time you're by my side
> And when we're holdin hands
> Your having fun and sex with me
> ...


Sounds like "Jizz in my Pants"


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

That is awesome man! I was always wondering what he was saying, didn't realize it was something different each time. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BuddyLee (Feb 8, 2011)

I love this guy!


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

BuddyLee said:


> I love this guy!


Umm everyone should... He basically carries ADR... From his youtube clips I'm pretty sure he would destroy ADR in ring and on mic... People need to realize that since his debut and a bout a month after that ADR showed he had potential and now he shows us hat he hasn't developed since that...


----------



## PuBSTaR GaMiNG (Feb 5, 2011)

My favorite would be...



> 12-19-10
> Ladies and gentlemen,
> The big moment has come,
> When you ungrateful people will be able to be in the presence of that God who walks amongst men
> ...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How long before they fucking put a stake in this guy?

Don't get me, Ricardo is a fucking boss.. but he's more over than ADR is and WWE doesn't like it when accessories to the guy that they're supposed to get over actually get more over than the superstar themselves (like Armando Estrada to Umaga)


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> My dumb ass doesn't speak Spanish, so I was actually hoping somebody would do this. Keep up the good work, Ricardo Rodriguez rules.


my dumb ass does....and i still can't understand a word that goofy mofo says

and my god has ADR been in the WWE _that_ long? i feel like its only been a month.


----------



## Flocke (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have the original Spanish transcripts for the intros?


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Without Ricardo (and the extravagant cars in his ring entrance), Del Rio would find it much more difficult to generate heat. I mean, countless heels have walked into the ring and proclaimed that they would be champion to no avail. Ricardo is what makes the casual viewer sit up and take note about Del Rio. Sure, there will be a stage when Del Rio doesn't need Ricardo for that purpose any more but for now his role fits the 'Mexican Aristocrat' gimmick perfectly.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

It may already be in here but I can't find it, has anyone got the translation from his mark-out at the end of the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Flocke (Feb 9, 2011)

HuskyHarris said:


> It may already be in here but I can't find it, has anyone got the translation from his mark-out at the end of the Royal Rumble?


I had a look through all of the pages and couldn't find anything.


----------



## xRVDx (May 13, 2009)

This is awesome, I've always wondered what he was saying. I love to hear Ricardo's introductions. It's so much better than hearing Chimmel or Roberts. Props for translating this.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahaha. This thread is awesome!


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> It may already be in here but I can't find it, has anyone got the translation from his mark-out at the end of the Royal Rumble?



Ladies and Gentlemen!
It is my great honor to introduce to you
He is the man that will take the victory in this match
He is the essence of excellence!
A true leyend!
He is! 
AlbertooooOOOoooo del RRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrRiiiiiIIIIOOOO0Oo!!!!


Ladies and Gentlemen!
LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!
Your winner and on his road to Wrestlemania!
He is! 
AlbertoooO del RRRRRRRIO!!!! (almost faints)


Del Rio Is your winner!!!
Alberto Del Rio!
DEL RIO!(spams this x6)
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!
DEL RIO!!!
SAY IT!!!!!!, 
Know the name of the man who is going to Wrestlemania!!!!
Alberto del Rio!
Get on your feet! 
Admire!
Respect the leyend! 
The great God that is Alberto del Rio!!!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!
Albertoooooo del RrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiOOOOooOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO0000000000000000000000000!!!!!


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have the english translation of his self introduction just before he fought Connor "Rata" O'Brian ? 






It's a shame he isn't taken seriously and not used as a wrestler (he can actually speak english and fight better than Del Rio)


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

i've heard he calls fans bastards and says swear words in spanish but because PG is only for English speaking he gets away with it


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Yamada_Taro said:


> Do you have the english translation of his self introduction just before he fought Connor "Rata" O'Brian ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ladies And Gentlemen
It is my great honor to introduce to you
In his first wrestling match in the WWE 
I am Ricardooooooo RrrrrrrrrroDriguezzzzzz"

"Ladies And Gentlemen,
Your Loser..
A man who couldn't even beat me...
He is Conor O' Brrrrrriiaannnnnn!!!!!"


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

:lmao Brilliant thread!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone else think with some of the stuff he says that he must be gay and like ADR?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think with some of the stuff he says that he must be gay and like ADR?


Sounds like you have issues.


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is an epic thread. Thanks for this.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Sounds like you have issues.


No cos when on nxt he went out of his way to get rid of connor o brian as if he was jealous... and he get real worked up when alberto wins


----------



## ARNY!!! (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha I love Ricardo's character


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

bboy said:


> i've heard he calls fans bastards and says swear words in spanish but because PG is only for English speaking he gets away with it


Completely true and I love the YT video that shows him doing it. Also, wow at the RR speech, and WOW at that RR speech. I just did it alud and it's tiring.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## bastebotin (Feb 21, 2011)

Last translation of Ricardo Rodriguez

*Elimination Chamber 02 20 2011*

Ladies and Gentlemen
Finally here in this city
reaches a man with a only finger have more than talent
Oakland Raides "loosers"
He is The essence of excellence and is the man that goes to Wrestemania 
he's the Mexico's pride
He is Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo del Rrrrrrrrrriiio!

More or less .....lol Sorry for my bad english

Viva Mexico y Viva del Rio!!!!!!


----------



## bastebotin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Friday Night Smackdown 02 04 2011*

Celebration Piñata...

In my country we called Piñata!! Piñata

Dale unas vueltecitas; Give a little turns!!!

Parece un mendigo troll este mugroso; Looks like a beggar troll this filthy!!!



Viva del Rio!!!


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen!
I have updated the OP

*3-14-11*
Ladies and Gentlemen
Get on your feet and show some respect-
To the man who is carrying Smackdown on his back
He is the only reason you idiots still watch the WWE
He is a Millionaire, Powerful!!! and Very Handsome!
He makes Cody Rhodes look like that troll Hornswaggle in comparison
He is a true wrestling God,
His speed and technical skills are unmatchable,
He makes Edge's wrestling skills look like the Great Khalis in comparison
He is the only man who has Tiger Blood.
A Big Deal, Fairly Quick!!!
He is the one, The Only, The Great!!!! 
He is Albertoooooooo del RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRiiiiiioooOOO!!!!


----------



## RiseAgainst (Mar 10, 2011)

I like this guy. Powerful voice.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

TheEliteOne said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> I have updated the OP
> 3-14-11
> Ladies and Gentlemen
> ...


Haha, loving this reference to the website fuck-up from when he debuted.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TheEliteOne said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> In a city like Birmingham Alamaba
> Full of fatties, Ugly people and hypocrites
> He has finally arrived!
> ...


That's hilarious.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> He makes Edge's wrestling skills look like the Great Khalis in comparison


:lmao


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of those are great he would get so more much heat if all the crowd knew what he was saying. 

I think this guy with his intros and his facial expressions is great !


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez is amazing. I actually like him more than ADR himself. Not that I don't like Del Rio but Ricardo is entertaining as hell even when I don't know what he's saying. Having these translated just makes it better.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i love this guy. ricardo and adr is such and awesome combination.

is this guy a wrestler?? i can see a feud between this two in the future.. like 2-3 years time.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i love this guy. ricardo and adr is such and awesome combination.
> 
> is this guy a wrestler?? i can see a feud between this two in the future.. like 2-3 years time.


Yeah, he is. Chimera is his ring name, he is from California if I remember right.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

I found a new playlist about him as a wrestler 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=A12CB38AAEB9BCB7

Among the videos you can see a Corkscrew Plancha directly from his personal youtube account.






There is also his myspace with a lot of pictures  (look at his top friends to find other wrestlers, some are in Tough Enough)
http://www.myspace.com/chimaerasrage/photos#mssrc=SitesPhotos_AP_Breadcrumbs_SP


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

This guy gets like 10x the heat Del Rio can dream of at the moment.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

buen trabajo


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

He has heat because of moves like those : 
































































oh who is it with him ?









And because Chimera is just the god of Charisma.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks OP. This is by far my most fav thread on this site. I think it would be golden if the WWE would post subtitles when he's doing the announcements just to further rile up the crowd.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Alderto Del Rio got drafted to Raw so no more updates 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/555403-ricardo-rodriguez-translated-introductions-raw.html


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent work this has been annoying me for weeks!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Do these again


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, it would be much appreciated


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha, thanks OP. I always wondered what my favourite line actually means:

Something, like: "VIVA LA MEHICO!" (Just the way Ricardo says it is awesome)

that must be Pride of Mexico. Buzzin. Again, thanks


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

thx man 

really hoped someone could translate that
keep it up


----------

